# crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL---**ADD another LEOPARD look**



## snowkei (Mar 8, 2007)

oooh I try leopard spot today...

It's REALLY HARD!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






here is a leopard pic..





*WHAT I USE*

spot
Rich Ground & Blacktrack fluidine 

liner
Point Black lll

lash
_upper_
Shu Uemura false lashes #Luxe black
Ardell false lashes #dreamis

_lower_
Ardell false lashes #131
Shu Uemura false lashes #Luxe Black (half)















I try it again! another LEOPARD look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



use the same products (fluidine & lll)~ 
but I only wear Ardell dreamies false lashes today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





not use RICH GROUND yet


----------



## Calhoune (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy leopard...LOL*

Hard? It's perfect!

I love it, you did a wonderful job!


----------



## aziza (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy leopard...LOL*

Snowkei I just have one question? When are you applying to MAC girl?!!! They'd be nuts not to hire you.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy leopard...LOL*

oh my wow. this is amazing. wow!


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

The leopard looks cuddly. lol.
Nice job, it looks flawless


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

these are the BEST leopard spots i've seen anyone do!! they're perfect! geeeeez your so talented!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

holy cow! u did a wonderful job with this.... looks amazing!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: Crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

That. Is. FIERCE!!!!  You wouldn't happen to have a full face shot would you?


----------



## lilifee (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

Wow, that is really nice - it looks just great


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

That is so beautiful! You did a perfect job... you are so artistic and talented girl!!!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

Nice! I love the lashes.


----------



## zori (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

Amazing, you are really talented. Do you have a full faced shot?


----------



## slvrlips (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

wow gorgeous


----------



## claresauntie (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

Snowkei, that is AMAZING! Looks perfect!


----------



## Kels823 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

This is the bomb... great job!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

whoa! that is so cool, you have alot of talent!


----------



## Ciara (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

Whoaaa!!!  Thats looks crazy hott!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you've got some talent girl.


----------



## sassygirl224 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

you're so crazy talented.  this is awesome girly.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

WOW!!! All I can say...


----------



## asian_eyes (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

Have you a full face picture? I love it.


----------



## medusalox (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

OMG. I love it!


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

that looks so cool! talented much??!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

LOVE IT!!!  You did a fantastic job , you are truly talented .


----------



## almondeyez81 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

I love it!simply amazing!


----------



## c00ki312 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

that is so amazing! cant wait for your next look!


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

Wow!!!!


----------



## n_c (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

OMFG...that looks amazing!


----------



## angelica (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

You have such talent!!


----------



## sunsational (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

im speechless. simply stunning


----------



## kimmy (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

the spots look amazing! fabulous work.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

Wow. Very very nice and accurate.


----------



## snowkei (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy leopard...LOL*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_Snowkei I just have one question? When are you applying to MAC girl?!!! They'd be nuts not to hire you._

 
haha I never think about that!!!but thank you!!!!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

thank you all!!! I don't have a full face shot cuz I only did one eye...and I already felt it *HARD HARD HARD*!!!haha


----------



## milamonster (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

woah! that's crazy! 
you did a great job girlie!


----------



## dramaqueen (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

wow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simi (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

I like it. You did fantastic Job


----------



## bklyn (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

that is A-MAZING!! 
did you have a special event to go to? wow.


----------



## Nikki0211 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

Wow! That's really all I can say lol. It looks amazing and perfect! I'm in awe.


----------



## IcesUltraGlam7 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

I love how black the liner and lashes come out.I'm always looking to do the Blackest black.You definatly got that down.
The spots look done very artistic.You probably got alot of attention from it.


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

omg thats reallly nice!!


----------



## angeliclao (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

i love it!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

wow.  thats sick!!!  ( in a great way )!!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

Wow, that is so amazing! Great job! :-D


----------



## AlliSwan (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

Nevermind--GORGEOUS LOOK!


----------



## sweetpea (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

Amazing job!!  Love it!!


----------



## pink_candy (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

WOW!! that's amaaaziiing!!


----------



## ikielove (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

Awesome!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bklyn* 

 
_that is A-MAZING!! 
did you have a special event to go to? wow._

 
haha I didnt have a event to go! this was only a try! just for fun


----------



## snowkei (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

thank you all <3


----------



## *Juliet&Rambo* (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

Woooooooow.. i love the eye liner... 

MEOWWWWWW ! ha ha ha ha ..


----------



## swtginbug (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

wow, amazing. that is so nice. great job!!


----------



## bubbles81 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

wow, great job! the lashes looks great!


----------



## vivaciousv1114 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

That is amazing! Great job.


----------



## Jayne (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

great job !!!! O_O


----------



## user79 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

I love this sooo much! I am totally going to copy this look to an event I'm going to in April. I have both of those Fluidliners. I'd be interested to hear your technique how you made the spots, what brushes did you use for this?

Did you put the brown on first and then the black or vice versa?


----------



## d_flawless (Mar 9, 2007)

i love it!

where do you come up with this stuff...you're so creative


----------



## linkas (Mar 9, 2007)

Funny! Great job!!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I love this sooo much! I am totally going to copy this look to an event I'm going to in April. I have both of those Fluidliners. I'd be interested to hear your technique how you made the spots, what brushes did you use for this?

Did you put the brown on first and then the black or vice versa?_

 
here are my steps:
1.use *BLACKTRACK *
2.fill up* RICH GROUND *
and I use 2 small lip brushes ...that I seldom use them <3


----------



## snowkei (Mar 9, 2007)

haha thanks all <3


----------



## Esperanza (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowkei* 

 
_here are my steps:
1.use *BLACKTRACK *
2.fill up* RICH GROUND *
and I use 2 small lip brushes ...that I seldom use them <3_

 
So creative, I love that catlike look! Please, don't tell me Richground is a LE... pleaaaase... I want it


----------



## baby_love (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: crazy leopard...LOL*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_Snowkei I just have one question? When are you applying to MAC girl?!!! They'd be nuts not to hire you._

 
I agree, this is amazing!


----------



## User67 (Mar 9, 2007)

You are so talented! This is just beyond gorgeous!


----------



## OliviaChristine (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow...this is the coolest thing Ive seen in a while! Fabulous job!


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 10, 2007)

so cool!! i love the second set of pics!!!


----------



## GimpyPoop (Mar 10, 2007)

You are seriously one of the most talented posters here.


----------



## breathless (Mar 10, 2007)

sheesh. thats beautiful!


----------



## MsButterfli (Mar 10, 2007)

simply amazing !!!


----------



## Skeeta (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I love this sooo much! I am totally going to copy this look to an event I'm going to in April. I have both of those Fluidliners. I'd be interested to hear your technique how you made the spots, what brushes did you use for this?

Did you put the brown on first and then the black or vice versa?_

 
I saw this and was fascinated so i tried it on the back of my hand.  Its really good for practice, because you get a better view of what your spots actually look like. (and if you bugger it up, you arent stuck with it on your face for the rest of the day!!)

When you're confident, the eyes should be easy!


----------



## Ciara (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh WOW!!!!  I love the second set as well.
you are amazing...great job


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Mar 10, 2007)

wow!! this is amazing!


----------



## Pei (Mar 10, 2007)

Great job babe!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: crazy LEOPARD!!! LOL*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Skeeta* 

 
_I saw this and was fascinated so i tried it on the back of my hand. Its really good for practice, because you get a better view of what your spots actually look like. (and if you bugger it up, you arent stuck with it on your face for the rest of the day!!)

When you're confident, the eyes should be easy!_

 
yah ur right!!it's good for practice...although I don't usually do these spots


----------



## snowkei (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks all !!!!LOL


----------

